# Quy trình sản xuất chum ngâm rượu Bát Tràng



## ecoceramic (20/4/22)

Rượu không hoàn độc nếu bạn biết sử dụng rượu vào đúng mục đích và uống một lượng rượu ít vừa đủ, nó sẽ rất tốt cho cơ thể của bạn. Đặc biệt rượu ngâm lại càng có nhiều tác dụng chăm sóc cho sức khỏe của bạn. Có những loại thực phẩm mà để bình thường thì nó không đem lại hết tác dụng, các chất bổ dưỡng cho bạn. Khi ngâm rượu lại có tác dụng chữa trị một số loại bệnh như chữa đau đầu, suy nhược cơ thể, huyết áp cao, các vết thương gây ra bầm tím…

Để rượu ngâm đạt được hiệu quả cao nhất bạn nên chọn được một chiếc chum ngâm rượu tốt. Bạn không nên ngâm rượu trong bình nhựa hay các loại bình làm từ các kim loại. Do đó bình ngâm rượu bằng sành, sứ là một lựa chọn hoàn toàn chính xác. Bát Tràng được biết đến là một làng nghề gốm truyền thống nổi tiếng ở việt nam, các sản phẩm xuất xứ từ bát tràng đều đảm bảo về chất lượng và sức khỏe cho người sử dụng. Vậy bạn biết gì về chum ngâm rượu Bát Tràng? Hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu những ưu điểm vượt trội, công dụng,… của chum ngâm rượu Bát Tràng nhé!

Ưu điểm của chum sành ngâm rượu Bát Tràng
Hoàn toàn khử độc tố, không chứa các tạp chất và hóa chất

An toàn cho sức khỏe người sử dụng

Tiết kiệm chi phí, tiết kiệm giá thành

Với sản phẩm có chất lượng tốt, bạn có thể sử dụng được trong thời gian rất lâu

Giúp bảo quản hương vị giữ nhiệt rất tốt

Quá trình sản xuất chum sành ngâm rượu Bát Tràng



Chum rượu đẹp được làm từ loại đất sét trắng sương trong, qua nhiều công đoạn: từ tạo hình, tạo kiểu, vào lò… cuối cùng được tạo thành một đồ dùng hoàn thiện..

Chum ngâm rượu gốm sứ được nung chín qua lò gas, với nhiệt độ cao 1.250 – 1.300 độ C.

Với công nghệ xử lý hiện đại và trải qua các quy trình kiểm định chặt chẽ, luôn được đảm bảo tuyệt đối về chất lượng khi đưa ra thị trường.

Thông thường, kết cấu bên trong và bên ngoài của hàng được tráng một lớp men bóng (mục đích của việc tráng lớp men bóng là: Giúp đồ dùng dễ vệ sinh, lau chùi sạch sau mỗi lần sử dụng. Việc này hoàn toàn không ảnh hưởng gì đến sức khỏe, hay đến chất lượng mà bạn đựng đâu nhé!…)

Không chỉ đơn thuần là chiếc chum sành vô tri, vô giác, các sản phẩm vò sành ngâm rượu như được thổi hồn, và mang thiên hướng nghệ thuật hơn hẳn. Bằng cách trang trí các bức tranh phong cảnh, nghệ thuật đồng quê, cảnh sơn thủy hữu tình (nước non sông núi hùng vĩ), tích tiên ông chơi cờ, hươu vàng may mắn, cá chép trông trăng (lý ngư vọng nguyệt), hoa xuân ngày tết (cánh hoa đào, chim công), rồng chầu ngậm ngọc, vinh quy bái tổ, đám cưới chuột…. các cảnh đặc sắc của dân gian việt nam xưa….. vì thế sản phẩm có thể để trưng bày ở phòng khách.


>>> Xem thêm: Vì sao nên chọn mua chum ngâm rượu Bát Tràng mà không phải hãng khác??


----------

